# Tempestades na costa de Cascais entre 2000 e 2010



## Mike26 (12 Ago 2015 às 13:40)

Boa tarde a todos.

Sou estudante universitário e estou nesta altura perto de concluir a minha licenciatura em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica. Já acompanho este fórum há algum tempo mas senti necessidade de me registar no mesmo, pois estou a estudar um tema para apresentação do meu projecto de licenciatura que consiste em investigar e relacionar tempestades que ocorreram em Portugal Continental e que tenham influenciado os registos de maré obtidos pelo marégrafo de Cascais entre os anos de 2000 e 2010, isto é, "storm surges".  Com base nesses registos que já estão em minha posse, é pretendido que eu encontre zonas onde haja uma elevação nesses registos e tentar relacionar essa elevação com a correspondente tempestade que ocorreu nessa altura.

O que me leva a criar este tópico é simples: seria possível aos membros do fórum darem-me uma pequena ajuda ao encontrarem tempestades que tenham ocorrido no nosso país entre os anos 2000 e 2010, de forma a que eu possa então fazer a respectiva relação com os registos do marégrafo? Já fui ver o tópico "Arquivo de eventos históricos" e não encontrei muita informação para estes anos.

Agradeço desde já a todos aqueles que me possam ajudar nesta pesquisa 
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2015 às 15:24)

Olá,

Isolando os registos correspondentes às "_storm surges_" e o respectivo intervalo temporal, a forma mais simples será recorrer à observação das reanálises disponíveis para os períodos em questão. Aqui no fórum estão disponíveis as do *NCEP* (1948 - actualidade) e do *20CR* (versão expandida, cobrindo todo o séc. XX, mas apenas até 2008 aqui no fórum, honestamente não sei onde encontrar mapas mais recentes da mesma).

*NCEP:* http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-ncep/diario/peninsula-iberica
*20CR:* http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-20thc/diario/peninsula-iberica (até 2008)

Uma vez abertos os links, a tarefa passará por seleccionar as datas e o nível de observação. Na opção "_500 hPa_" encontra-se expressa a pressão ao nível do mar, o que penso que facilite a análise.


----------



## Mike26 (13 Ago 2015 às 01:08)

Muito obrigado pela resposta, por acaso já andava há uns dias à procura dessas reanálises aqui no fórum mas não encontrava  foi uma preciosa ajuda, obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## Mike26 (28 Ago 2015 às 18:39)

Boa tarde.

Há mais uma questão relativamente a este tema que gostaria que me esclarecessem, se possível. Pretendia encontrar artigos/relatórios que descrevessem com pormenor essas tempestades que ocorreram em Portugal no século XXI, no entanto tenho andado a pesquisar sobre este tema de várias formas e durante algum tempo e apenas consegui encontrar um artigo relacionado com a tempestade do dia 23 de Dezembro de 2009. Já efectuei essa pesquisa também aqui no fórum e encontro muito pouca informação. É possível que alguém me ajude nessa tarefa ao disponibilizar aqui todo o tipo de informação que encontre?

Obrigado a quem poder ajudar. 
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2015 às 20:23)

Há este tópico
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-vento-regiao-oeste-23-dezembro-2009.4046/

Mas essa tempestade não foi marítima, foi uma ciclogénese explosiva já demasiado próximo da costa para gerar uma grande tempestade no mar.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 20:24)

Mike26 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Há mais uma questão relativamente a este tema que gostaria que me esclarecessem, se possível. Pretendia encontrar artigos/relatórios que descrevessem com pormenor essas tempestades que ocorreram em Portugal no século XXI, no entanto tenho andado a pesquisar sobre este tema de várias formas e durante algum tempo e apenas consegui encontrar um artigo relacionado com a tempestade do dia 23 de Dezembro de 2009. Já efectuei essa pesquisa também aqui no fórum e encontro muito pouca informação. É possível que alguém me ajude nessa tarefa ao disponibilizar aqui todo o tipo de informação que encontre?
> 
> ...



Depende de como fazes a pesquisa penso eu. Se procurares 'tempestades' fica mais difícil. De fores pelos nomes delas, as que têm claro, fica mais fácil. o Gong e a Xynthia são bons casos. De qualquer das formas aqui fica a minha contribuição.

O Estofex, no seu arquivo, tem explicações para os eventos meteorológicos:

http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/polygon/showforecast.cgi?list=yes&all=yes

Outros dois artigos, escolhe à descrição:

http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/13/2239/2013/nhess-13-2239-2013.pdf

http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/11/2407/2011/nhess-11-2407-2011.pdf

Na Wiki é possível ver os nomes dados às tempestades:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_European_windstorms


----------



## Mike26 (28 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Vince disse:


> Há este tópico
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-vento-regiao-oeste-23-dezembro-2009.4046/
> 
> Mas essa tempestade não foi marítima, foi uma ciclogénese explosiva já demasiado próximo da costa para gerar uma grande tempestade no mar.



Vince, agradeço a ajuda mas penso que tenhas interpretado mal a minha questão. Foi exactamente sobre essa tempestade que eu encontrei a maior quantidade de informação, não só a partir desse tópico mas também por outras vias  o que eu pretendia aqui era encontrar informação relativamente a outras tempestades que ocorreram neste século (até 2010) sem contar com essa  



Orion disse:


> Depende de como fazes a pesquisa penso eu. Se procurares 'tempestades' fica mais difícil. De fores pelos nomes delas, as que têm claro, fica mais fácil. o Gong e a Xynthia são bons casos. De qualquer das formas aqui fica a minha contribuição.
> 
> O Estofex, no seu arquivo, tem explicações para os eventos meteorológicos:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela enorme contribuição  penso que todos esses links contêm informação bastante útil e adequada ao que pretendo. De qualquer forma, não dispenso mais informação que possas (e outros membos também possam) encontrar  agradeço também a disponibilidade para me ajudar!


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Assim de memória há o Klaus em 2009
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...e-ondulacao-forte-22-26-janeiro.2970/page-122

Mas para grandes temporais de mar o ideal é obter um registo de marés de toda a década e depois investigar as anomalias caso a caso.
Desconheço aonde se possa arranjar isso.


----------



## Mike26 (28 Ago 2015 às 21:56)

Vince disse:


> Assim de memória há o Klaus em 2009
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...e-ondulacao-forte-22-26-janeiro.2970/page-122
> 
> Mas para grandes temporais de mar o ideal é obter um registo de marés de toda a década e depois investigar as anomalias caso a caso.
> Desconheço aonde se possa arranjar isso.



Os registos maregráficos já me foram disponibilizados e estão em minha posse  o meu problema estava a ser precisamente esse de encontrar informação sobre uma determinada tempestade relacionada com a anomalia observada nesse caso, daí a necessidade de ter aberto este tópico.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

Mike26 disse:


> De qualquer forma, não dispenso mais informação que possas (e outros membos também possam) encontrar  agradeço também a disponibilidade para me ajudar!



Não tem de muitos anos mas, para além das informações, podes sempre acrescentar imagens 

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=global

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/gallery.cgi

Sabendo o nome das tempestades fica muito mais fácil. Se não tiver em português, certamente haverá em inglês.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

Aqui há referências a 2001, Março de 2003 e Janeiro 2008, mas não deve haver muita informação por aí.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestades-no-mar.3974/
Fala com o @Jorge_scp que é quem no fórum mais se interessa pelo tema.


----------

